# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Fallout 3

## S1mple

*Жанр:* *RPG*
*Разработчик:* Bethesda Softworks
*Издатель:* Bethesda Softworks
*Издатель в России:* 1C
*Локализатор:* 1C
*Дата релиза:* *28 октября 2008 (в Европе 31 октября)*
*Официальный сайт:* fallout.bethsoft.com (русская версия)
*Ссылки:* скриншоты, арт, обои, трейлер.

*Системные требования:*
*Минимальные:* 
ОС Windows XP/Vista;ОЗУ 1 Гб (XP)/ 2 Гб (Vista);Процессор Intel Pentium IV с тактовой частотой 2.4 ГГц или лучше;Видеокарта с 256 Мб видеопамяти, совместимая Direct X 9.0 (NVIDIA 6800 или лучше/ATI X850 или лучше);Звуковая карта, совместимая с Direct X 9.0с;*Рекомендуемые:* 
ОС: Windows XP/Vista;Процессор Intel Core 2 Duo;2 Гб оперативной памяти;Видеокарта, совместимая с Direct X 9.0c, 512 Mб видеопамяти;Звуковая карта, совместимая с Direct X 9.0с;
*Сюжет Fallout 3:*
Целых двести лет Убежище 101 укрывало выживших жителей Вашингтона и его окрестностей. И хотя всемирная атомная война почти разрушила США, жители Убежища 101 наслаждались жизнью, свободной от суровости внешнего мира. Гигантские насекомые, бандиты-рейдеры, и даже Супер Мутанты не могли ничего противопоставить защите Убежища. И вдруг, в один прекрасный день, вы узнаете, что ваш отец бросил вызов надзирателю и оставил комфорт и безопасность, предоставленную Убежищем 101. Вы решаете оставить свой единственный дом, и уйти из Убежища в яркое солнце пустоши, уйти, чтобы найти вашего отца и ответы на возникшие вопросы…

----------


## danniranger

Это супер игруха!

----------


## S1mple

никто не спорит!

----------


## Becass

Уже прошел на Соньке 3-й =) И на компе. И вообще идея игры мне оч понравилась (всех частей)

----------


## WhiteBeard

Однако, легендарная игруха, но всё равно, с впечатлениями от 1-го а тем паче 2-го, ииии.... Не сравнить.

----------


## Mapuyc

игра конечно супер пупер бомба самалет) но) у нее малый сюжет) а карта гигантская, создателям можно было сделать такой сюжет что мама не горюй) а они , блин, поленились уже ппц)

----------


## IIIePIIIeHb

Никто ж не запрещает устанавливать DLC-ки... И сюжет будет по/богаче.:)

----------


## Dezire

когда-то играла, тоже понравилось. Свежая идея

----------


## Norek

Шикарная игра)

----------


## haput

Прикольная игруха!!

----------


## IIIePIIIeHb

Только познакомившись с Fallout 3 (пред. версии не пробовал), понял насколько я "живой".:blush: Прошёл оригинал, + все DLC, сейчас сверху бросил сборку модов FOW для F3 - погнал по - новой.:yes:

----------


## velcain

Тоже самое) игра нормально так затягивает) как ребенок)

----------


## Михаил29

Люблю фалаут!

----------


## unityworld2014

Классика РПГ жанра!Прошёл раз 20)

----------


## DirectX12

Официальных дополнений к Fallout 3 не было.

----------


## Venedos

И без дополнений можно поиграть не плохо!

----------


## DSComplete

Попробуйте в Steam новую игру Atom RPG. Это тот же Fallout 1-2, но на постапокалиптическую тематику в СССР. Рекомендую

----------

